# Craftsman riding mower



## John Bailey (Jul 16, 2020)

My mower has 18hp intek Briggs and Stratton engine that binds up when I go to start it I can turn the flywheel back the other direction about one full turn And turn the key then it will start, so wanted if someone could tell me what the valve clearance is supposed be so I check it.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. The valve clearance seems to be pretty standard across the board with Briggs.
Intake Valve .003-.005 in (.08-.13 mm) Exhaust Valve .005-.007 in (.13-.18 mm) Best I can do.


----------



## John Bailey (Jul 16, 2020)

Can someone tell me what the difference between 17.5hp and 18.0hp intek Briggs and Stratton engine


----------

